# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Colorful Film Textures

## love2806

​ ​ ​​JPEG | 5 Files | 3500 x 2600 | 400 dpi | 50 Mb RAR​[download][/download]


```
http://letitbit.net/download/1479.147f42cc2304e6b7c43bf1e88f/Colorful_Film.rar.html
```



```
http://uploading.com/files/med87191/Colorful%2BFilm.rar/
```



```
http://rapidshare.com/files/319037662/Colorful_Film.rar
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=9158

----------

